# Development Assistance for Liquidsmooth RC7?



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

I apologize in advance if this is not the correct forum to post this, i'm new to the forums (except xda). I posted this over on team us cellular, http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/2899-development-assistance-needed-for-liquidsmooth-rc7-port/ as well, because i'm trying to reach out to the us cellular galaxy s3 users.

Currently I'm running Paranoid Android 11/2 release on my us cellular Galaxy s3, because the liquid smooth team stopped supporting d2usc with their newest release RC7. I've talked to toxic, and he's given me permission to get a porting effort going for all of us us cellular folks. I've used David H.'s Linux script for porting without to much luck (installs but won't boot). I am not a developer, but am pretty computer/phone saavy. Would anyone be able to help me get this effort going? Or any developer be willing to be a device maintainer for the liquidsmooth team for d2usc? Any help/assistance/development help would be greatly appreciated! Liquid smooth RC5 was great, and their roms have been fantastic, smooth and very stable, but their team is not big enough to support us as well. What do you guys think?

P.S. I have the d2spr and d2vzw releases because I wasn't sure which would be easiest to port to d2usc

Regards,
Adam Bliss 
Des Moines, IA
US Cellular Galaxy S3 (d2usc) running AOSP Paranoid Android 11/2/12 release! (loving it but hoping to get liquidsmooth RC7 released for d2usc!


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

since they where supporting us, they should have a device tree up for us....we would just have to keep it synced with cyanogenmod to keep shit updated...if anyone has a computer to do this, then we would be all good...i would do it but i dont have time at all to really do anything


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Baked_Tator said:


> since they where supporting us, they should have a device tree up for us....we would just have to keep it synced with cyanogenmod to keep shit updated...if anyone has a computer to do this, then we would be all good...i would do it but i dont have time at all to really do anything


So how would that work then Baked? Would it just become cyanogenmod then pretty much? Or would we get the features of the new liquidsmooth updates? I know in their RC7 release, they changed the launcher layout, and several other things. I wish I knew more about this, I would really like to learn how to develop/port eventually, but for now I need someone else that can, or some advice ; ) Thanks again for your help!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> So how would that work then Baked? Would it just become cyanogenmod then pretty much? Or would we get the features of the new liquidsmooth updates? I know in their RC7 release, they changed the launcher layout, and several other things. I wish I knew more about this, I would really like to learn how to develop/port eventually, but for now I need someone else that can, or some advice ; ) Thanks again for your help!


I wouldn't be interested in device maintainer for it, but I can give it a shot at building it. I'll sync their repo and give it a go tonight. It seems that it uses some CM parts, so I'll use my local_manifest.xml I use to build Paranoid Android, which should pull the correct CM parts needed to build it. I wonder why they don't support it?

If I get it working, I'll help you out if you want to get this set up and building for yourself. It would be a good learning experience.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Looking at their Github I'm not seeing our device (d2usc) listed at all.
> 
> I wouldn't be interested in device maintainer for it, but I can give it a shot at building it. I'll sync their repo and give it a go tonight. It seems that it uses some CM parts, so I'll use my local_manifest.xml I use to build Paranoid Android, which should pull the correct CM parts needed to build it. I wonder why they don't support it?
> 
> If I get it working, I'll help you out if you want to get this set up and building for yourself. It would be a good learning experience.


this = awesome!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> this = awesome!


There's someone else @ TeamUSCellular that builds it, so he'll probably post something too. But, we have options for this, all is well!


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't wait! I love this ROM. I'll test if anyone needs Guinea pigs!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried playing with it, and if WoundTight has it working and will build it tonight, wait for that. He's over at the US Cellular forum as well. I don't have time to troubleshoot the issues I'm having this week.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

That's great! I really appreciate your help, and I'm very open to learning! Thank you!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

what can i do to help? even though i do not use liquidsmooth i would like to get more involved in development stuff as i have the time for it.


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Same here, I have shared custody of my daughter, but I still have time to assist and learn! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

I asked Toxic today if he would be willing to support D2USC again for RC7. I said we really appreciated their work, and there is a renewed interest in getting RC7, and he said he would get it to us soon. So I promised him I would donate to the team once it's built. Sorry if you guys wanted to learn to build it or port it yourselves. You still can. Just wanted to report that Toxic said he would offer a D2USC.


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

HikingMoose said:


> I asked Toxic today if he would be willing to support D2USC again for RC7. I said we really appreciated their work, and there is a renewed interest in getting RC7, and he said he would get it to us soon. So I promised him I would donate to the team once it's built. Sorry if you guys wanted to learn to build it or port it yourselves. You still can. Just wanted to report that Toxic said he would offer a D2USC.


Thats awesome moose! I talked to him yesterday and he said that they would allow a porting effort and a device maintainer, but that they weren't going to support d2usc. Looks like it just might've taken some convincing! I am still interested in the porting effort though, I definitely want to learn to build and port!

Also I will definitely be donating to the liquid team if they support d2usc again. And anyone who's helping us port also!


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, I told him I would donate too. I think they just needed to see there was a need, and appreciation for their work. So maybe hearing from me as well helped. He thanked me for my appreciation and said he would build it as soon as he could with a







.


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Moose have you heard anything else from toxic? I talked to Derek (dg4prez) and he didn't know anything about it, but he said he would talk to the rest of the team and push for it

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Negative. I hope they support us again. Maybe if someone else emails yet another team member it will show our interest.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Woundtight from teamuscellular forums was able to port liquidsmooth RC7 for d2usc!! Links below to topic and downloads!

Topic where woundtight posted rom download
http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/2899-development-assistance-needed-for-liquidsmooth-rc7-port/

Download link for woundtights unofficial liquidsmooth rc7 port!
http://d-h.st/uX1

Download link for ktoonsez kt747 kernel d2usc, vfd works with rc7 port, needed for wi-fi to work
http://www.mediafire.com/?tf61km8q3em2ddo

Please thank woundtight for his work on this! Also please donate to liquidsmooth roms team for their hard work! Also post on their facebook page and ask them to support d2usc!  We are hoping to build this soon, or get team liquidsmooth to build it, but for now, the port works great!

liquidsmooth facebok page
www.facebook.com/liquidsmoothroms

DONATE TO LIQUIDSMOOTH: http://bit.ly/Ruy2HF8


----------



## toxicthunder (Jul 29, 2012)

i would love to have builds for this device. But unfortunately, I dont think it will receive official support. Not because its difficult, but because download counts are ultra-low and hence not in proportion to the effort put in.

The dev scenario at present is something like this -

Liquid is busy with the core stuff (which neither you or I would be able to comprehend - but yes he's full)

nocoast is on troubleshooting and fixing things apart from further improving the speed and stability.

Dagr8 has his hands full with skyrocket, hercules, AT&T Note and now perhaps AT&T Note 2. Users got a petition underway and they collected some 600$ to help him buy the device. So he will be committed there.

Hiemanshu and Rayman are with their Transformers and other devving,

Derek is not much into devving, and he already has loads of core things to handle with regards to internal and external communication (which is there for all to see on social media)

Me (I havent seen a build after RC3 for Note-1 and S2







) I am working on the website, a bug tracker, xda-threads and facebook as well.

But again, as far as building is concerned I think I can do it since I am the only one in the team not building anything right now. If I do, would I have your support?


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely! And most of us would probably donate! Several people have said they are willing.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

toxicthunder said:


> i would love to have builds for this device. But unfortunately, I dont think it will receive official support. Not because its difficult, but because download counts are ultra-low and hence not in proportion to the effort put in.
> 
> The dev scenario at present is something like this -
> 
> ...


Yes. I would also suggest that you not only post here at Rootz, but here as well: http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/forum/264-samsung-galaxy-s-iii/

It's a very active USC SGS3 forum.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree with Rmarkwald, team us cellular is way more active at this point.

I love liquid smooth, it's my favorite rom by a pretty good margin. I would love to see official support but I understand the team is way busy.


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes if you built it there would be lots of support! Do it! We love you toxic!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

Reminds me of "If you build it, they will come".


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

HikingMoose said:


> Reminds me of "If you build it, they will come".


yes it does! love field of dreams, it was filmed right here in iowa (which is where i live). from what i've been hearing, i don't think we're going to get official support, but if we keep talking to toxic, i think we can get him to build it for us! so everyone who wants it should keep posting about it on liquidsmooths facebook, and on the topics we have here on rootz and also over on teamuscellular! Woundtight made a great port of it for us, which is awesome, and i'm working on learning to build from source, so hopefully soon i can build it for us, but it would be great to get someone on the liquidsmooth team building it for us! Lets keep working on them!


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like there is some action for you guys: https://github.com/LiquidSmooth/android_device_samsung_d2usc


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Looks like there is some action for you guys: https://github.com/LiquidSmooth/android_device_samsung_d2usc


Thank you LiquidSmooth! You've made a lot of d2usc users very happy!

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

So excited!


----------



## HikingMoose (Aug 6, 2012)

bouchigo said:


> Looks like there is some action for you guys: https://github.com/L...e_samsung_d2usc


So what does this mean? Is it being built?


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't think it's being built yet, but don't quote me on it

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Means that they have our device tree in their repo.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> Means that they have our device tree in their repo.
> 
> - Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


means according to toxics post, we'll be supported on rc8!!! ; )


----------

